# guppy doing poorly after giving birth



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes I know thye sometimes die after having fry.
This is her second batch and she is behaving oddly. She is standing on her tail which I think means she is scared, but her belly did not go real flat after having the fry. She is also having trouble swiming in a straight line- she has a curve in her spine that she didn't have before.. She is only about 6 months old.
I did have her in with the fry but she was snacking on them-- could tell by the pink poo she was passing. She is now in with the platies.
I wonder if she has a fry stuck in her-- just can't see anything wrong except the swimming ans tail standing or if she is terrified.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had the same problem, I have a female popping them now. Third batch. Her spine is all jacked up from her second batch. She looks pretty bad. Shes healthy...just in bad shape. Her eating habits are decreased. I'm doing all i can to get her better although Theres nothing you can do about a messed up spine. All you can hope is they will get better.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

She now has shimmy and is laying on the bottom of the tank. I have added salt to the tank- have on occasion brought a livebearer back into health with an addition of salt for a few days but I am going to lose her. Her spine is not so bad now but one side of her belly is bulging so what has happened to her I don't know. The fry she had were different sizes - some quite large and some like little threads and then there were some unfertilized eggs passed too. 
My friend recently lost 2 females after giving birth. 
At one time females had batch after batch with no problems but guppy keeping seems to be risky now a days for one reason or another. Maybe there is too much inbreeding.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

mousey said:


> She now has shimmy and is laying on the bottom of the tank. I have added salt to the tank- have on occasion brought a livebearer back into health with an addition of salt for a few days but I am going to lose her. Her spine is not so bad now but one side of her belly is bulging so what has happened to her I don't know. The fry she had were different sizes - some quite large and some like little threads and then there were some unfertilized eggs passed too.
> My friend recently lost 2 females after giving birth.
> At one time females had batch after batch with no problems but guppy keeping seems to be risky now a days for one reason or another. Maybe there is too much inbreeding.


Sorry to here that. I've managed to bring my girl back to health. Guppies aren't as hardy any more...I give up on chain stores. I'm sticking with fintastic(lfs)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well the 2nd mother that I thought was doing well has up and died. The one I thought would die is still alive and has today started to poop out pink matter that I can only assume is more guppy fry as she hasn't eaten anything in the last 4 days.
She still is laying on the bottom of her tank but and breathing hard but she does not look like she is going to die anytime soon.. She must have really stuffed herself!


----------

